# HAPPY 6TH BIRTHDAY , KAI VOM THEISHOF !



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

HAPPY 6TH BIRTHDAY, KAI










I want to thank Heidi Theis for giving me such a wonderful dog. He is the best ! I could not ask for a better dog even with his "suicide attempts" ! LOL

Many Blessings upon you my crazy ******** !


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

HAPPY BD KAI!! I would Love a pik !!!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Here is your pic, Heidi ! He is out of Heike and Jassko. He has alot of the "Theishof Quirks" if you get my drift( sleeping with his toys, fetching balls for HOURS AND HOURS, and loves playing with the water hose ). I got a great dog and a wonderful friend out of the deal. What more could I ask for ?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday





















wonderful, special, beautiful, sweet, handsome boy Kai! I wish you many, many more!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday beautiful boy!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Handsome boy!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww, happy birthday!!


----------

